# Buildings at risk of cyberattacks.



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> In an increasingly connected world, the threat posed by cybercriminals will extend further than ever before – the Internet of Things (IoT) is shaking things up.
> 
> It’s no longer about computers or smartphones being at risk – any object, any ‘thing’ that is powered by a computer and/or connected to the internet, is a target.
> 
> ...


http://www.welivesecurity.com/2016/04/20/buildings-risk-cyberattacks/


----------

